# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Όταν τρώω ζαλίζομαι

## novia35

Καλησπέρα, ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας κάτι που μου συμβαίνει εδώ και καιρό. Έχω παρατηρήσει πως όταν τρώω πολλές φορές, τις περισσότερες σχεδόν, ό,τι κι αν φάω ή πιώ με πειράζει, μου φέρνει δυσφορία και μια γενικευμένη αδιαθεσία. Πολλές φορές μετά το φαγητό με πιάνει τάση λιποθυμίας και δύσπνοια. Νομίζω ότι θα σκάσω. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι κάνω φουσκώματα στο στομάχι και στην κοιλιά συνέχεια. Καούρες, ξυνίλες, δυσπεψία και παλινδρόμηση πολύ συχνά φαινόμενα. Το χειρότερο όμως είναι όταν με πιάνει αυτή η τάση λιποθυμίας και η δύσπνοια γιατί εκεί νιώθω πως α χάσω τις αισθήσεις μου και το συναίσθημα είναι πολύ άσχημο. Εν τω μεταξύ πήρα κάποια παραπανίσια κιλά πέρσι τα οποία τα πήρα περιφερικά γύρω απο τη μέση. Όλο το πάχος είναι γύρω απο την κοιλιά. Αυτό με φοβίζει γιατί το περιφερικό λίπος είναι ένδειξη καρδιαγγειακών προβλημάτων. Αυτό με θορύβησε και έκανα το καλοκαίρι ένα triplex καρδιας και ένα Test κοπώσεως όπου δεν μου βρήκαν κάτι ανησυχητικό. Εγώ όμως δεν αισθάνομαι και πάλι ήρεμη. Πέρσι είχα επισκεφτεί 2-3 φορές και μια γαστρεντερολόγο στο ΙΚΑ αλλά δεν μου έδωσε καμία απολύτως σημασία, μου έδωσε κάτι χαπάκια χωρίς καν να μου γράψει καμία εξέτασει, τα οποία δεν μου έκαναν τίποτα. Είδα κι απόειδα και το άφησα. Τα συμπτώματα όμως συνεχίζουν και πολλές φορές είναι πάρα πολύ άσχημα. Πολλές φορές σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να είναι απλώς ψυχολογικό, ψυχοσωματικό ή μια τυπική κρίση πανικού μιας και έχω ιστορικό τέτοιο. Είναι δυνατόν όμως να με πιάνει μόνο όταν τρώω;; Μου φαίνεται πολύ παράδοξο. Θέλω να ξαναπάω στο γιατρό γιατί πραγματικά υποφέρω και δεν ξέρω πως να το αντιμετωπίσω τις στιγμές που με πιάνει. Αυτή τη στιγμή με έχει ξαναπιάσει και πραγματικά θέλω να βάλω τα κλάμματα, μ' έχει κουράσει πάρα πολύ αυτό στην καθημερινότητα μου, έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα μου και πιο πολύ που δεν έχω έναν γιατρό δικό μου που ν' ασχοληθεί να το ψάξουμε. Να μην υποφέρω άλλο.

----------


## ge0rge

> Καλησπέρα, ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας κάτι που μου συμβαίνει εδώ και καιρό. Έχω παρατηρήσει πως όταν τρώω πολλές φορές, τις περισσότερες σχεδόν, ό,τι κι αν φάω ή πιώ με πειράζει, μου φέρνει δυσφορία και μια γενικευμένη αδιαθεσία. Πολλές φορές μετά το φαγητό με πιάνει τάση λιποθυμίας και δύσπνοια. Νομίζω ότι θα σκάσω. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι κάνω φουσκώματα στο στομάχι και στην κοιλιά συνέχεια. Καούρες, ξυνίλες, δυσπεψία και παλινδρόμηση πολύ συχνά φαινόμενα. Το χειρότερο όμως είναι όταν με πιάνει αυτή η τάση λιποθυμίας και η δύσπνοια γιατί εκεί νιώθω πως α χάσω τις αισθήσεις μου και το συναίσθημα είναι πολύ άσχημο. Εν τω μεταξύ πήρα κάποια παραπανίσια κιλά πέρσι τα οποία τα πήρα περιφερικά γύρω απο τη μέση. Όλο το πάχος είναι γύρω απο την κοιλιά. Αυτό με φοβίζει γιατί το περιφερικό λίπος είναι ένδειξη καρδιαγγειακών προβλημάτων. Αυτό με θορύβησε και έκανα το καλοκαίρι ένα triplex καρδιας και ένα Test κοπώσεως όπου δεν μου βρήκαν κάτι ανησυχητικό. Εγώ όμως δεν αισθάνομαι και πάλι ήρεμη. Πέρσι είχα επισκεφτεί 2-3 φορές και μια γαστρεντερολόγο στο ΙΚΑ αλλά δεν μου έδωσε καμία απολύτως σημασία, μου έδωσε κάτι χαπάκια χωρίς καν να μου γράψει καμία εξέτασει, τα οποία δεν μου έκαναν τίποτα. Είδα κι απόειδα και το άφησα. Τα συμπτώματα όμως συνεχίζουν και πολλές φορές είναι πάρα πολύ άσχημα. Πολλές φορές σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να είναι απλώς ψυχολογικό, ψυχοσωματικό ή μια τυπική κρίση πανικού μιας και έχω ιστορικό τέτοιο. Είναι δυνατόν όμως να με πιάνει μόνο όταν τρώω;; Μου φαίνεται πολύ παράδοξο. Θέλω να ξαναπάω στο γιατρό γιατί πραγματικά υποφέρω και δεν ξέρω πως να το αντιμετωπίσω τις στιγμές που με πιάνει. Αυτή τη στιγμή με έχει ξαναπιάσει και πραγματικά θέλω να βάλω τα κλάμματα, μ' έχει κουράσει πάρα πολύ αυτό στην καθημερινότητα μου, έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα μου και πιο πολύ που δεν έχω έναν γιατρό δικό μου που ν' ασχοληθεί να το ψάξουμε. Να μην υποφέρω άλλο.


Έχω κάψιμο-μούδιασμα στον θώρακα και στο αριστερό στήθος, νιώθω δυσφορία και ακόμα και 4 ώρες μετά το φαγητό έχω ρεψιμο. Επίσης πολλές φορές, κυρίως όταν ξυπνάω είναι σαν να έχω καταπιεί λάβα και νιώθω σαν κάτι να μου έχει κολλήσει στον λαιμό. Το στομάχι μου διαρκώς σφυγμενο και αρκετές φορές πρησμένο. Έχω κάνει γενικές-βιοχημικες αίματος και όλα καλά. Έχω κάνει υπέρηχο άνω κάτω κοιλιάς, θυρεοειδη, ουροδόχου κύστης και όλα καλά. Καρδιά δεν είναι, έχω κάνει από καρδιογραφημα μέχρι στεφανιογραφια και όλα καλά.

----------


## novia35

> Έχω κάψιμο-μούδιασμα στον θώρακα και στο αριστερό στήθος, νιώθω δυσφορία και ακόμα και 4 ώρες μετά το φαγητό έχω ρεψιμο. Επίσης πολλές φορές, κυρίως όταν ξυπνάω είναι σαν να έχω καταπιεί λάβα και νιώθω σαν κάτι να μου έχει κολλήσει στον λαιμό. Το στομάχι μου διαρκώς σφυγμενο και αρκετές φορές πρησμένο. Έχω κάνει γενικές-βιοχημικες αίματος και όλα καλά. Έχω κάνει υπέρηχο άνω κάτω κοιλιάς, θυρεοειδη, ουροδόχου κύστης και όλα καλά. Καρδιά δεν είναι, έχω κάνει από καρδιογραφημα μέχρι στεφανιογραφια και όλα καλά.


Σ' ευχαριστώ ge0rge για την ανταπόκριση, αυτά που μου περιγράφεις είναι πολύ συνηθισμένα για μένα, το χειρότερο απ' όλα όμως είναι ότι αυτό συνοδεύεται και απο μούδιασμα στο κεφάλι και στον αυχένα και τάση λιποθυμίας. Μακάρι να είχα μόνο τυμπανισμούς και καούρες θα ήμουν πανευτυχής, το άλλο όμως με διαλύει. Είναι απαίσιο το συναίσθημα νιώθεις πως να σου το πω... ότι πεθαίνεις, ότι χάνεσαι. Εμένα αυτό με καταρρακώνει ψυχικά και με κάνει νιώθω ότι χάνω χρόνια απο τη ζωή μου. Το μισώ το καλοκαίρι.... ΤΟ ΜΙΣΩ!!

----------


## EiriniKarav

Είναι όντως πολύ σημαντικό να έχεις ένα δικό σου γιατρό, να μπορείς να ανατρέξεις σε αυτόν όταν το χρειαστείς. Τελικά, πήγες κάπου το έλεγξες; Έχει η κολλητή μου παρόμοιο θέμα και δεν ξέρει που να απευθυνθεί. Αύριο έχει κλείσει ραντεβού σε γαστρεντερολόγο να δει τι θα της πει να κανει.

----------


## eatgkte

Κι εγώ εδώ και πολύ καιρό μόλις έτρωγα αισθανόμουν χάλια,αδιαθεσία,αδυναμία και ζαλάδα.Τις τελευταίες μέρες έχει επιδεινωθεί σε τέτοιο βαθμό που φοβάμαι να φάω,μετά από 5 λεπτά κόβονται τα πόδια μου και τα χέρια μου νιώθω ότι θα λιποθυμήσω ζαλίζομαι πολύ και έχω αναγούλα πρήξιμο και αέρια και ένα λιγωμα σε όλη την κοιλιά,δεν είναι πόνος,είναι ένα περίεργο συναίσθημα σαν ελαφρύς πόνος μαζί με καούρα.

----------


## Diana1982

Εγώ γιατί νομίζω ότι είναι απλώς κακή ψυχολογία και γενικευμένο άγχος,που όταν τρως από την ταραχή ο οργανισμός δεν μπορεί να αφομοιώσει το φαγητό - πόσο μάλλον να το χωνέψει κιόλας!
Και γενικά τα περισσότερα θέματα υγείας είναι κατα κύριο λόγο ψυχικής φύσης.Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να παίρνεις την συμβουλή του γιατρού σε κάθε περίπτωση.

Προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις με διάφορες μεθόδους και θα δεις ότι τα συμπτώματα θα αρχίσουν να υποχωρουν........
Επίσης δεν χρειάζεται να τρως με το ζόρι,παρα όταν πεινάς.

----------


## novia35

> Προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις με διάφορες μεθόδους και θα δεις ότι τα συμπτώματα θα αρχίσουν να υποχωρουν........


20 χρόνια τώρα αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω... να χαλαρώσω αλλά δεν! Μου έφυγε η μισή ζωή χωρίς να έχω χάρει για τίποτα προσπαθώντας να χαλαρώσω. Ε, δεν είναι ζωή αυτή!! Είμαι πολύ στενάχωρος τύπος... επηρεάζομαι σχεδόν απο τα πάντα. Και ένα απλό γεγονός, το απλούστερο, μπορεί να με ταράξει. Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχω γίνει ακόμη πιο ευαίσθητη. Αγχώνομαι με το παραμικρό. Αισθάνομαι μεγάλη πίεση μέσα στο σπίτι μου. Υπάρχει μεγάλη απογοήτευση, θλίψη αλλά και πολλή γκρίνια, θυμός όπως και πολύ συχνές εντάσεις, αντιπαραθέσεις και νεύρα μεταξύ μας. Αισθανόμαστε όλοι άρρωστοι και έχουμε συνέχεια αδιαθεσίες. Από το ’12 και μετά όλο απανωτά χτυπήματα αρρώστιες, χειρουργεία, χωρισμούς, απώλειες, ανεργία, οικονομικά προβλήματα που δεν μπορούμε να συνέλθουμε μέχρι και σήμερα. Η οικογένεια μου είναι σαν να βρίσκεται σε μια κατάσταση σοκ. Λες και έχουμε χάσει τελείως τις ισορροπίες μας και βρισκόμαστε σε μία περιδίνηση. Λες και έχουμε μπει σε έναν τούνελ απ’ το οποίο δεν ξέρουμε πότε και αν θα βγούμε. Ξυπνάμε με μια αγωνία για το αύριο, για το τι θα γίνει και μη μας συμβεί τίποτα χειρότερο. Έχουμε χάσει την ψυχική μας ηρεμία. Παντού πόρτες κλειστές και αδιέξοδα. Κι αν παρουσιαστεί μια ευκαιρία, αν κάτι καλό εμφανιστεί, επαγγελματικά ή προσωπικά, αμέσως στραβώνει. Μεγάλη κακοτυχία! Πολλές και συνεχόμενες αναποδιές. Περνάει ο καιρός και τα πράγματα δεν λένε να ορθοποδήσουν. Νιώθω την οικογένεια μου να ρημάζεται. Λες και έχει πέσει πάνω μας κατάρα. Κακό δεν έχουμε κάνει σε άνθρωπο, αντιθέτως μας έχουν κάνει. Η μόνη μας αμαρτία ίσως είναι το γεγονός ότι κάποιους ανθρώπους για όσα έπραξαν εις βάρος μας δεν μπορούμε μέσα μας να τους συγχωρήσουμε. Αυτό είναι κάτι που μας βασανίζει. Άνθρωποι που στηρίξαμε σε δύσκολες στιγμές μας το ξεπλήρωσαν με φθόνο και κακία. Δεν μας αξίζει αυτό. Έχω μεγάλη απογοήτευση για τους ανθρώπους και τις συμπεριφορές τους.... μεγάλη αγριότητα εκεί έξω. Νιώθω ότι δεν μπορώ να τα βγάλω πέρα μαζί τους. Η κρίση έβγαλε ό,τι σαπίλα υπήρχε στην επιφάνεια αλλά και όλα τα προβλήματα που κάλυπτε ο καταναλωτισμός. Νιώθω να μου επιβάλλονται, να με παίρνουν παραμάζωμα, να μην μπορώ να προστατευτώ απ' την αρνητική ενέργεια και να τοξινόνωμαι. Νιώθω πως όλα μου τα προβλήματα τα ψυχολογικά ξεκινούν απο τις διαπροσωπικές μου σχέσεις με τους άλλους αλλά κυρίως τις σχέσεις μέσα στην οικογένεια και τις σχέσεις των γονιών μεταξύ τους που ήταν πάντοτε προβληματικές αλλά πλέον είναι ανυπόφορες, τώρα που είναι συνταξιούχοι και δεν έχουν δραστηριότητες να εκτονώνονται, τρώγονται όλη μέρα σαν τα σκυλιά. Κι εγώ λόγω της ανεργίας μου έχω εγκλωβιστεί μέσα σ' αυτό το πλαίσιο και νιώθω πως θα μου στρίψει στο τέλος. Παρόλα αυτά προσπαθώ να μην χάσω την πίστη και την ελπίδα μου και να εμψυχώσω τους άλλους. Η ίδια όμως νιώθω να καταρρέω. Προσεύχομαι συχνά αλλά αισθάνομαι σα να μη φτάνει ούτε αυτό πλεόν. Υποφέρουμε πολύ!﻿ Μετά απο 2 εβδομάδες απορρύθμισης του σακχάρου της μητέρας και όλη αυτή την προσπάθεια να το επαναφέρουμε έκανα μια κρισάρα που ήταν όλη δική μου. Δεν αντέχω άλλο!! Κουράστηκα!

----------


## novia35

Κουράστηκα να λέω πως δεν αισθάνομαι καλά... θέλω τη ζωή μου πίσω.

----------


## Diana1982

novia δεν ξέρω πόσο χρονών είσαι ...το 35 να υποθέσω ότι είναι περίπου η ηλικία σου?
ΤΕΛΕΙΑ! Τόσο είμαι και εγώ!
Οπότε αγαπητό κορίτσι,είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι το πρόβλημα σου δεν είναι το φαγητό,αλλά όλα αυτά που είπες και ήμουν σίγουρη ότι αυτά θα έλεγες.....Από το σπίτι προέρχονται όλα τα καλά και όλα τα δεινά των ανθρώπων,αν εξαιρέσουμε την επιβολή του κάρμα!

Σου στέλνω έναν σύνδεσμο με 3 βιβλία που αν τα διαβάσεις είναι σίγουρο ότι θα βοηθηθείς ανεπανάληπτα.
Σίγουρα η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι ακόμη καλύτερη,αλλά φαντάζομαι και θα έχεις κάνει στο παρελθόν,αλλά και χωρίς χρήματα δεν είναι για τέτοια ανοίγματα.

https://www.afotopoulos.gr/biblia
Διάβασε τα και τα τρία και αν θες μπορείς να μιλήσεις και προσωπικά με τον συγγραφέα.
Πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις από κάπου για να πάρεις την ζωή σου πίσω.

----------


## novia35

> novia δεν ξέρω πόσο χρονών είσαι ...το 35 να υποθέσω ότι είναι περίπου η ηλικία σου?
> ΤΕΛΕΙΑ! Τόσο είμαι και εγώ!


Diana1982 σε ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση και για τα βιβλία, είμαι λίγο μεγαλύτερη απο εσένα, θα προσπαθήσω να τα διαβάσω γιατί ακόμη κι αυτό μου είναι δύσκολο, εννοώ το διάβασμα, είναι τόσο ανεβασμένο το άγχος μου αυτή την εποχή που κάνω διάσπαση προσοχής. Αισθάνομαι λες και τα μυαλά μου είναι στο μπλέντερ. Πραγματικά νιώθω αυτό που λένε «πονέσαν τα μυαλά μας» στην κυριολεξία. Ούτε το ζώδιο μου δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω. Δεν μπορώ να δω μια ταινία να χαλαρώσω και γενικά δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ, το μυαλό γυρίζει συνέχεια στις ίδιες και τις ίδιες σκέψεις. Αυτό κι αν με έχει διαλύσει. Έχω 5 χρόνια -απο οταν έχασα τη δουλειά μου- να πάω διακοπές και τα καλοκαίρια είναι για μένα πολύ δύσκολα και δυσάρεστα πια. Ο Αύγουστος ιδιαίτερα είναι τρομακτικός. Παρόλο που η Αθήνα είναι άδεια, αν δεν έχεις ήδη πάει διακοπές τους προηγούμενους μήνες δεν μπορείς με τίποτα να τον βγάλεις πέρα. Υπο άλλες συνθήκες θα ήταν απόλαυση αν δεν είσαι καλά όμως είναι σκέτη κόλαση. Εγώ μόλις έρχεται ο Σεπτέμβρης αρχίζω λίγο και παίρνω τα πάνω μου ψυχολογικά. 
Κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία εδω και ένα περίπου χρόνο -έχω ξανακάνει στο παρελθόν σε περιόδους υποτροπής- αλλά το μυαλό μου δεν μπορεί να συγκεντρωθεί στη θεραπεία... και είμαι κατά των φαρμάκων προσπαθώ συμπεριφορικά να το αντιμετωπίσω. Τέτοια βαρβάτη υποτροπή δεν την περίμενα. Νομίζω ότι μου στρίβει. Έπαιξε και μια ερωτική απογοήτευση πριν απο κάποιο καιρό. Εντάξει, δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει πια το άτομο, δεν αισθάνομαι κάτι γι' αυτό ήδη κοιτάζω κάπου αλλού απλώς πέρασα μια κατάσταση σοκ κι αυτό που μου έχει μείνει είναι κάτι σαν μετατραυματικό στρές. Ταλαιπωρούμαι περισσότερο απο τα ψυχικά κατάλοιπα της ιστορίας. 

Πες μου λίγα περισσότερα γι' αυτό περί «επιβολής του κάρμα» μ' ενδιαφέρει πολύ!

----------


## Diana1982

Τότε άμα περνάς τέτοια φάση,καλύτερα είναι να μην αγοράσεις τα βιβλία σε αυτή την φάση γιατί θα είναι μάταιο!
Μπορείς όμως να επισκεφτείς τον συγγραφέα ο οποίος κάνει σεμιναρια δωρεάν στο κέντρο της Αθήνας και είναι πολύ βοηθητικά και ανακουφιστικά.Εγώ έχω πάει μια φορά και τον έχω δει.
Αν κοιτάξεις στη σελίδα του θα μάθεις πολλά!

Οσον αφορά την επιβολή του κάρμα δεν είμαι κάποια ειδικός,που θα σου πω μεγάλες αλήθειες,αλλά γενικά πιστεύεται από πολλές κουλτούρες ο νόμος του κάρμα καθώς και της μετενσάρκωσης.
Η ζωή είναι σαν ένα σχολείο με 9 τάξεις και η ζωή στην γη,είναι η α'δημοτικού....άρα καταλαβαίνεις πόσα θέματα έχουν οι άνθρωποι να λύσουν.

Οσο πιο καλός και αγαθός είναι κάποιος άνθρωπος τόσο καλύτερο κάρμα χτίζει για το μέλλον του και την επόμενη ζωή.
Φυσικά αν προσπαθήσεις να εξαπατήσεις κάποιους ανθρώπους αυτό θα το συναντήσεις κάποτε μελλοντικά από κάποιους άλλους ίσως.
Η θετική σκέψη βοηθάει πάντα και μη νομίζεις ότι εμείς περνάμε ζάχαρη.

Απλά το παλεύουμε όπως μπορούμε!
http://www.awakengr.com/yparchi-kati...syniditopioun/

----------


## novia35

> Η θετική σκέψη βοηθάει πάντα και μη νομίζεις ότι εμείς περνάμε ζάχαρη.
> [/url]


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι. Αλήθεια, αυτή είναι μια σκέψη που την έχω κάνει πολλές φορές, αν αυτά συμβαίνουν σε όλους τους ανθρώπους κι απλώς είναι διαφορετικός ο τρόπος που το διαχειρίζονται ή αν εμείς είμαστε οι «τυχεροί» που μας έκατσε το κλούβιο. Πολλές φορές έχω σκεφτεί «γιατί Θεε μου σε μένα;;» και «τι κακό έχω κάνει;;» κι έχω στεναχωρηθεί βλέποντας άλλους ανθρώπους να τους πηγαίνουν όλα καλά. Τουλάχιστον έτσι δείχνουν. Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα μου χτύπησε την πόρτα πολύ νωρίς στα 19 μου και μου κατέστρεψε τη ζωή πριν καν προλάβω να την αρχίσω σε όλα τα επίπεδα και μέχρι τώρα. Πλέον δεν είναι τόσο οι κρίσεις πανικού -που ναι μεν υπάρχουν- ξέρω ότι θα έρθουν και θα φύγουν βέβαια κάθε φορά είναι σαν να σπάει κάτι μέσα μου λίγο-λίγο (είναι αυτό που λένε κρίση στην κρίση «μου έφυγε η μαγκιά») όσο η αγοραφοβία και η κατάθλιψη (αυτή κυρίως), το αίσθημα ότι ο χρόνος δεν μπορεί να γυρίσει για να διορθώσεις τα σπασμένα, ότι η ζωή σου είναι τελικά αυτή και δεν μπορείς να την αλλάξει κι ότι πλέον όλα είναι μάταια γιατί κι ο χρόνος σου μοιάζει να τελειώνει, οι οποίες μου έχουν δημιουργήσει και κοινωνική φοβία. Το παράδοξο της υπόθεσης είναι πως εγώ ως παιδί μεγάλωσα σαν αλητάκι, δεν ήμουν το κλασικό κοριτσάκι, το προστατευμένο κτλ έπαιζα μπάλα, τσακωνόμουν με τ' αγόρια, έτρεχα με τα ποδήλατα ήμουν γενικά ένα παιδί ατρόμητο και άφοβο με άγνοια κινδύνου. Ο φόβος όταν φώλιασε στην ψυχή μου αλλοίωσε τελείως τον χαρακτήρα και την προσωπικότητα μου. Εκδηλώθηκε την εποχή που έδινα πανελλήνιες. Πιέστηκα πάρα πολύ και δέχτηκα και άσχημη κριτική απο ανθρώπους. Στην εφηβεία είχα δεχτεί και bullying απο τους συμμαθητές μου. Κι απο εκεί που ήμουν ένα παιδί που δεν έβαζα κώλο μέσα ξαφνικά κλείστηκα στον εαυτό μου και στο σπίτι μου.

----------


## elis

Δηλαδή τώρα εσύ με μια δυο μαλακιεσ τα παρατησεσ σιγά το αλητακι τόσο ήταν η μαγκιά σου;

----------


## novia35

> Δηλαδή τώρα εσύ με μια δυο μαλακιεσ τα παρατησεσ σιγά το αλητακι τόσο ήταν η μαγκιά σου;


Το πιστεύεις ότι αυτό ακριβώς σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ;; Ό,τι έχασα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια της ζωής μου για δυο μαλακίες. Έλα όμως που δεν μπορώ να ξεφύγω απ' αυτό. Δεν βρίσκω κανένα νόημα και κανένα ενδιαφέρον στη ζωή μου.

----------


## elis

Ούτε εγώ αλλά βγαίνω από το σπίτι

----------

